

Hasblog, part 2: Html Flavour - vegai
http://vegai.iki.fi/haskell/hasblog-2
...where simple HTML flavours (by blosxom terminology) are implemented. Also can be viewed as a primer of GHC's Text.XHtml combinator library.
======
vegai
...where simple HTML flavours (by blosxom's terminology) are implemented. Also
can be read as a brief intro to the Text.XHtml combinator library.

